# Anyone that can help me with a band logo?



## CodieMotionless (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, so can anyone help me with a band logo for my band?
I really don't have any money right now and I'm just asking.
If you don't wanna help you don't have to comment.
My friend said he would do it, but he hasn't talked to me in a few days so I have no idea what's going on.
Anyways though, it needs to be done on a computer, and I'm not very good at computer art. That's why I'm asking for help. 

And the type of music is "metalcore" 
We don't want a complicated logo like the band WeCameWithBrokenTeeth or anything, but not as simple as the band Asking Alexandria. Something like the Motionless In White logo, but without completely copying them.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 1, 2011)

Why don't you start by giving a description of what kind of logo you want, the music you play, etc?

Some people are busy. A few days means jack all


----------



## CodieMotionless (Aug 1, 2011)

Haha, I just edited it. 
So now people know what we're looking for.


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2011)

After a quick Google search of "Motionless in White", to be perfectly honest, that's not even a band logo, that's a _font_. It's just plain old, readable text with some accents and the "t" in "Motionless" is different.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 1, 2011)

^  What people seem to think of as a "logo" and what an actual "logo" is are two very, very different things...

A font arranged in a way to make it more interesting =/= a logo/symbol that represents the band


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 1, 2011)

For example;

name:






Logo:






And again;

Name;






Logo;


----------



## CodieMotionless (Aug 1, 2011)

Well it would look stupid saying "help me with a band text" 
So I put logo.
But that's basically what we need is a "text"


----------



## Fiction (Aug 10, 2011)

Whats the band name? Usually helps, I'll give it a go


----------



## CodieMotionless (Aug 11, 2011)

Forward Falling


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 24, 2011)

i believe that a lot of names are also logos: coke, macdonalds, etc. it's a symbol (which could be letters) representing your company.

and it's how you acquire rights to a name. otherwise anyone could call anything coke, or macdonalds. like kiss for example. that's a logo based on the name of the band. you can't copyright a name, but you can trademark a logo.


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 7, 2011)

CodieMotionless said:


> Forward Falling


 
Heres what I came up with... let me know an I can adjust things...

Bands Logos pictures by blurringtheline - Photobucket


----------



## CodieMotionless (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the one that black and green. 
Thanks so much. 
And I'll like your band in just a few.


----------



## CodieMotionless (Sep 15, 2011)

I just can't get it off of photobucket.. Any way you could post it to my wall on Facebook or something? [email protected]


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 18, 2011)

Np man hope you like it!!! hit me with some thanks!!~


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 18, 2011)

heres another one I did by request.


----------



## FACTORY (Sep 19, 2011)

I did what I could.


----------



## CodieMotionless (Sep 26, 2011)

How do you do thanks on here? I don't really know how to work it, haha.


----------



## CodieMotionless (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anybody know a place for good downloadable fonts? We have a prooject to do..


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 5, 2011)

Google "free fonts"... There's a ton of site that have pretty neat ones. Wouldn't be able to name one from the top of my head though.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 5, 2011)

1. dafont
2. Write band name
3. Add stroke
4. There is no step 4


----------



## CodieMotionless (Oct 9, 2011)

Haha, thanks.


----------

